
The 5G contradiction and lessons from fixed networks - octosphere
http://www.analysysmason.com/Research/Content/Comments/contradictory-investment-5g-rdns0/
======
PaulHoule
Getting people to pay more for low latency doesn't make sense.

People in manufacturing know that high latency increases costs. That is, to
have high latency, you have to delay things in transit.

That doesn't make money, it costs money. The cheap way to run a network is to
keep traffic flowing so it doesn't jam up.

